# Norway, or the Netherlands?



## Dionysus (Jan 4, 2016)

Hello,

My wife has two prospects in the works now which could take her to either Oslo (Fornebu), Norway, or Heerlen, Netherlands. I just wanted to poll people who have lived in both countries on which one they think might be better, for whatever reason.

We are just trying to be prepared by gathering this information before we/she is required to make a choice.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm familiar with both countries, though I haven't lived in either one. (Was briefly engaged to a Norwegian, so spent considerable time in and around Oslo for a bit.)

Oslo is a lovely town - a bit somber in mid-winter (even if they don't seem to get snowed in the way they did a couple decades ago). Then again, the weather in the Netherlands can be dark and cloudy for long stretches of time, too.

The one big difference that strikes me about the two options is that the Netherlands is quite a bit more "central" if you have ambitions of seeing other parts of Europe and/or traveling around for work or pleasure. Oslo can feel a bit isolated at times and it's a LONG drive to the next major city. The countryside in Norway is beautiful and rugged if that's your thing. But to go anywhere else, chances are you'll have to fly. And the flight routes to and from Oslo can be a bit limited.

From the Netherlands, you can easily get to France, Belgium, Germany, Luxembourg and even to the UK by car or train. Returning to the US to see friends and family is also quite a bit easier from a hub like Amsterdam or Frankfurt, which are within driving distance (well, a bit over 2 hours) or possibly from Brussels (which is actually the closest major airport).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Dionysus (Jan 4, 2016)

*Access...*

Thank you, @Bevdeforges. I appreciate your input, quite good information you provided there.

One thing I told my wife is that we could even live in Germany, or Belgium, depending if it is financially beneficial to us. I sure would like to hear input on that... work in Netherlands, but live in Germany, or Belgium. There are kids involved, so that is something we need to take into account.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you've all got US nationality, you may want to hold off on doing the "live in another country" thing for a couple of years. The visa implications of all that can get really tricky. There are rules within the EU for "Grenzenspringer" (border hoppers), but that assumes that you have an EU nationality and so don't need visas thanks to the "freedom of movement" provisions. 

As US citizens, you're going to need a visa for the country where you live - which doesn't necessarily let you work in another EU country. And the work visa your wife should be getting doesn't let her live elsewhere. Generally speaking, your right to live in any country is going to be dependent on the visa of the person in the family who holds the work visa.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Dionysus (Jan 4, 2016)

*Visa/Permits not an issue...*

Thanks. Without getting into details, the Visa, or permits is not an issue for us. It does cost more to live in Norway, but the wages are higher as well. I guess one good thing about Oslo is that you can always drive, or take a ferry across the border to a EU country and shop for less. We did visit Heerlen, and our kids loved the Valkenburg area, but they liked Oslo (in the summer) as well! We have been there in the winter too, and I don't recall seeing Oslo covered in snow. Cold, yes.

The Netherlands has a lot going for it as well, and we do plan to travel, but the ironic thing here is that the company my wife has interviewed with is an airline, so she'd get cheap travel anyway. 


Thanks again.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I have to assume that you or your wife (or both of you) have an EU nationality so that makes life easier. One thing to think about, though, is to make sure that if you're going to live "across the border" that you at least ask about the Grenzenspringer rules that apply. It will affect where you can get your medical care and what social insurances you'll wind up paying. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

